# receiver Q for home audiophiles



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

I have an older Integra receiver that I love. One of the features it has I love and NEED is a 115V AC outlet on the back to plug components into that don't have a 12V DC trigger input. Upon looking at the new line of Integras, they don't seem to have this feature. Anyone know what brand / models DO have this feature along with a DC triggered out? Prefer a no power preamp as I'm using an external amp, but will take a powered unit if no other option. Don't need any special signal processing and prefer to be able to bypass the unit's processing. Any ideas?


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

Do you need Video switching/processing? Receivers are a whole lot more 'all in one' than 10 years ago. 

I have a Yamaha RX-A3000 Aventage , it was top of the line at the time it was purchased, it has several switched 110v outlets and 2 'trigger' outputs via an RCA connection.

This Yamaha receiver also includes full 3DHD video switching, network audio.(netradio, pandora, etc) If you don't need all these things, I am positive there is a pre amp dolby/DTS processor/preamp out there with your name on it..

If you use these things, i highly recommend Yamaha, it is one of the the highest level of the consumer receivers before you get to the boutique/small production units..


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Never mind. Guess I'll just use one of those new fangled "smart" power strips that turns on certain outlets based on current draw.


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

felix509 said:


> Do you need Video switching/processing? Receivers are a whole lot more 'all in one' than 10 years ago.
> 
> I have a Yamaha RX-A3000 Aventage , it was top of the line at the time it was purchased, it has several switched 110v outlets and 2 'trigger' outputs via an RCA connection.
> 
> ...


Question on your Yamaha. Are you using it for HT? Do you also listen to music in stereo? If so how does the receiver accomplish that? I'm looking for a receiver with a "*music*" or "*stereo*" mode for listening to music that sends L and R signal only, and has a "*HT*" or "*movie*" mode which sends 7.1 processed signal for media coded that way. Does your Yamaha do that? Do you know what receivers do that? Will they all do that if left in 5.1 or 7.1 mode, just by recognizing when only L/R signal is present? I would think they all should by now, but I'm usually wrong when I make assumptions based on what I think is common sense. LOL. Also XLR outs would be great.


----------

